# Bought a dress before Christmas



## Dizzydi (Jan 14, 2011)

And it now looks like a sack on me - I'm suprises 5.5 lb would make that much difference in a dress size


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow! Well done Di!


----------



## Fandange (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done, Di! What is your weight loss secret?


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Fandange, I'm on 5 pieces of fruit a day, with weetabix for breakfast, cottage cheese and 3 ryvita for lunch and just a normal balanced evening meal with either Jacket potato, brown / white basmalti rice or Brown pasta.

Lots of walking and hopefully back to cycling couple of times a week. Did first cycle of the yaer last Sunday


----------



## Fandange (Jan 14, 2011)

Ooooh, you are so brave......still too cold for me to get out on my bike! Have been thinking about going for a run, though, now the ice and snow have gone....


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done Di you little star x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done Di. That willpower is paying off


----------



## macast (Jan 14, 2011)

well done Di.... that is brilliant.  maybe you could get the dress altered too so a win win situation


----------



## MargB (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done Di - I had a similar experience with my gym stuff - just far too big after Christmas.

Feels great, doesn't it???  yay!


----------

